
Ask HN: What's it like to be a programmer at a government agency? - zabana
What does your work day look like ? Do you have project managers ? Do you work on exciting things ? I&#x27;m curious to know (Especially if you work at NASA !)
======
dreix
See Jeremy Evans' talk on github.
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rm7wLNmsco](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rm7wLNmsco)

------
Spooky23
It all depends on where you are. Some areas will be like a nursing home with
no work to do, others will be high energy and often doing interesting work.

You need to be able to suck it up and deal with the Byzantine bureaucracy and
thought process.

